# What are some questions to ask the specialist?



## 16458 (Jun 10, 2005)

What are some specific questions that I can ask the specialist? (Once I go back to the docotr and get the referal and yada yada yada)Last year I finally went to the doctor for my stomache pains, after some x-rays and taking videos of my stomach I was told I had GERD and IBS. I was on Protonix and some acid reducer untill recently when I never refilled my prescription. They wern't helping to much so really no point to keep taking them. Basicly my symptoms became worse about 3 or 4 years ago when I had turned 21 and drank a bit to much(threw up for a few hours after I stopped drinking). I was in bed for 2 days with bad stomach pains.Everytime before that when I went to the doctor with upper chest pains they told me I had gastritus. They also told me to stop eating spicy foods since that triggered diarehea. Fast foward to now, it wasn't to bad unless I ate spicy foods or drank a lot the night before untill I moved to Texas. Now it's pretty much anything will trigger it a few times a week. It goes back and forth to diahrea to constipation. Quit frankly I'm tired of this and I'm sick of having to take a few pepcids and some immodiums before I go out and then stopping at a gas station half way home. I wish there was some magic pill that would just stop it all!I guess this was more of a rant than anything, but what are some things that I can ask the specialist once I go in a couple of months as far as treatment and tests?Thanks


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I would advise try hypnotheropy. It helped me quite a bit. Questions to ask the doctor:Would an antidepressant help better than what I should be taking now? (Those sometimes help)Explain to him/her exactly what you're going through otherwise they can't help you to their full knowledge.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I posted this on the main forum a while ago- FYI:10 questions to ask your doctorThese were posted by Eric in the main forum a while ago. Hope this is helpful.1.What do you think is causing my problem?2.Is there more than one condition (disease) that could be causing my problem?3.What tests will you do to diagnose the problem and which of the conditions is present?4.How good are the tests for diagnosing the problem and the conditions?5.How safe are the tests?6.What is the likely course of this condition?7.What is the long-term outlook with and without treatment?8.What are my treatment options? How effective is each treatment option? What are the benefits versus risks of each treatment option?9.If my symptoms worsen, what should I do on my own? When should I contact you?10.Are you aware of each of the medications that I am taking? Can they adversely interact with the medications you are prescribing for me?11.Should we monitor for side effects of the medications that you are prescribing or for their interactions with other medications I am taking?


----------



## 16458 (Jun 10, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by smiley:I would advise try hypnotheropy. It helped me quite a bit. Questions to ask the doctor:Would an antidepressant help better than what I should be taking now? (Those sometimes help)Explain to him/her exactly what you're going through otherwise they can't help you to their full knowledge.


any kind fo antidepressant is automaticly out of the question, I don't need them and wouldn't take them for personal reasons.Thanks Nikki.I've also tried changing my diet and what not and none of that worked, so now I'm just back to eating whatever lol.I did notice that exercise tended to help somewhat, so I will start biking again once my knee heals.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

make sure you have all the tests you can get to make sure you only have the problems you know of







stand more chance of treating and living with things you know about...


----------

